# saving money



## ronaldj (Nov 1, 2018)

Save your money when you are young they say, all the money I saved on this old house when I was young I am now spending two-fold.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2018)

ronaldj said:


> Save your moneywhen you are young they say, all the money I saved on this old house when I wasyoung I am now spending two-fold.


so very true

turns out, investing_* is *_saving money


----------



## Knight (Nov 1, 2018)

ronaldj said:


> Save your moneywhen you are young they say, all the money I saved on this old house when I wasyoung I am now spending two-fold.


Not really clear about saving. Did you own the old house when you were young and skip repairs when needed in order to save money? Are you spending saved money to make repairs that should have been made at the time? 


I'm guessing the thumb is upper Michigan so things like the roof with 30 year shingles would need replacing in that old home long before you got old. Or updating the heating system, plumbing, and electrical to match the demands of all the modern electrical devices as time passed would be logical. That saying penny wise & pound foolish comes to mind


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 1, 2018)

the house is in good shape, we are just doing things to get it ready to age in place, but one room leads to another and another and we are enjoying working on this old house. yes I owned it for years, fixed it up long ago for five children and now changing things to make it nicer.


----------



## Knight (Nov 2, 2018)

ronaldj said:


> the house is in good shape, we are just doing things to get it ready to age in place, but one room leads to another and another and we are enjoying working on this old house. yes I owned it for years, fixed it up long ago for five children and now changing things to make it nicer.


Thanks for clarifying. Sounds like a great plan. I'm with you on the one room leads to another. My wife wanted hardwood flooring in the living room. And of course while the carpet was removed and waiting for me to lay the flooring painting & new fixtures were "needed". Looked so good she wanted the rest on the home done. 

But that is why we are married to make ourselves happy by making our wives happy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 13, 2018)

Knight said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Sounds like a great plan. I'm with you on the one room leads to another. My wife wanted hardwood flooring in the living room. And of course while the carpet was removed and waiting for me to lay the flooring painting & new fixtures were "needed". Looked so good she wanted the rest on the home done.
> 
> But that is why we are married to make ourselves happy by making our wives happy.



Smart man Knight!


----------

